# San Antonio and Austin area.



## dmanars (Apr 7, 2004)

Hey Anyone in the region wanta meet up. I went with my older bro (he has a souped SHO) and it was loads of fun. How bout we put something together. 
Let me know if your interested.
John :thumbup:


----------



## black_ser95 (Mar 19, 2004)

anybody ?, you know i'm in


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

When?


----------



## dmanars (Apr 7, 2004)

we wanna show of hands first


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

i'm down depending on when it is.


----------



## B14GEE (Jul 10, 2003)

i WOULD LIKE TOO, I am in san marcos/Austin....A early saturday night would be great especially here in Austin...


----------

